# (Sammelthread) Welche Larve, welcher Wurm, welcher Käfer ist das?



## Kolja (17. Aug. 2007)

Hallo,

endlich habe ich mal einen * Wasserläufer* mit Beute entdeckt.

 

Gruß
Andrea


----------



## Buratino (17. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Forum,

brauche heute mal eure Hilfe um eine Wissenslücke zu füllen  .
Habe bei meiner heutigen Filterkontrolle einen Gast entdeckt den ich nicht kenne. Wer kann mir bei der Bestimmung helfen, anbei mal 3 Bilder. :? 

Gruß Andreas  

   

*Edit:  Stabwanze*


----------



## chromis (30. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Neue Teichbewohner*

Du meinst diese hier

 

*Edit:  Wasserassel*


----------



## Brocara (13. Apr. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe, es klappt mit den Bildern. 

Von diesem Tier entdeckten wir heute ganz viele, als wir das alte Laub aus dem Teich holen wollten. Sie waren unten auf dem Boden im Schlamm, unter den Blättern, und entsprechend verdreckt. Eventuell ist die eigentliche Farbe durch den braunen Schlamm nicht zu sehen? 

Was ist das? Ca. 1 1/2 bis 2 cm groß. Habe noch nie so etwas gesehen.
Danke für eine Bestimmung!

Lieben Gruß

Brocara
vom www.naturweg.de

   

*Edit: Libellenlarven*


----------



## chromis (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Mücken im neuen Teich?*

Hallo Annett,

ich wohne selbst in einem Gebiet in einem recht guten Vorkommen an Stechmücken. Bei uns erfolgen mehrmals im Jahr Bti-Einsätze auch mit dem Hubschrauber - http://www.kabsev.de/
Dieses Jahr war nach einem leichten Hochwasser und einem Nachweis der Tigermücke schon der zwiete Einsatz fällig.

Im Frühjahr sind zuerst Stechmücken der Gattung Aedes aktiv. Sie brüten bevorzugt in überschwemmten Waldsenken. Im Sommer kommen dann die bekannten Culex-Mücken hinzu, die bevorzugt in Wasserlachen, Regentonnen und anderen Kleinstgewässern brüten.
In frisch angelegten Teichen lässt sich meist nur in den ersten 1-2Wochen ein kleines Vorkomen an Mückenlarven feststellen. Kommt dann die Teichbiologie in Gange, verschwinden die Larven ohne weiteres Zutun, Fischbesatz ist auf keinen Fall notwendig.
Als Aquarianer habe ich natürlich auch drei Regentonnen im Garten, da Mückenlarven ein hervorragendes Fischfutter sind. Selbst hier  komme ich nur zu einem nennenswerten Ertrag(hoffentlich liest kein Nachbar mit ), wenn ich die Tonnen mit Brennesseln impfe. Organisch stark  belastetes Wasser scheint demnach Grundvoraussetzung für die Mückenbrut zu sein. Teiche dürften im Normalfall nicht in diese Kategorie fallen. Funktionierende Teiche, egal ob mit oder ohne Fischbesatz, sind keine Brutstätten für Stechmücken.

*Zuerst eine Aedes- Mücke, dann Eischiffchen, Larve und fertiges Insekt einer Culex-Art:*


----------



## Nebelschnecke (23. Mai 2008)

Die rennen bei mir vermehrt innen an der Mörtelkübelwand brav ihre Runden.

Habe unter anderem folg.schon gegoogelt :

__ Gelbrandkäfer


Mückenlarven


Libellenlarven

Aber die Kerlchen wollen zu nichts so richtig dazugehören.

 

*Edit: Eintagsfliegenlarve*

_Edit: Text gekürzt_


----------



## p3ox (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Hallo,

ich wollte keinen neuen Thread aufmachen, deshalb frag ich einfach hier ! 
Ich denke, dass es sich bei meinem Fall um eine Gelbbrandkäferlarve handelt, wollte aber nur nochmal ne Bestätigung von euch haben, weil diese Larven immer mehr werden!

LG, Basti

 

*Edit: Larve des Gelbrandkäfers*


----------



## katja (6. Juni 2008)

hallo ihrs!

in unserem "großen" teich hab ich sowas noch nie entdeckt und nun, in dieser minipfütze "flitzt" auf einmal dieser krabbler an mir vorbei!

da er immer mal wieder an die oberfläche kommt und entweder po oder __ nase aus dem wasser hebt, habe ich ihn schwupps mal in ein glasschälchen entführt und so gut es ging fotografiert.
er ist in dem schälchen rum wie ein irrer, also schwimmen kann er sehr gut und vor allem schnell!
aber eins der bilder ist vorzeigbar und ich hoffe, jemand von euch kennt ihn! 

 

*Edit: Gemeiner Schnellschwimmer*


----------



## projekt3 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

könnt Ihr mir sagen, um welchen __ Käfer es sich hier handelt? 

Wir wollen Fische in den Teich setzen, und ich habe ziemliche Bedenken, dass es sich um einen __ Gelbrandkäfer handelt. Bei den Horror Geschichten, die ich über diesen Käfer gelesen habe, weiß ich nicht ob ich es riskieren kann, Fische in den Teich zu setzen.

Ich habe den Käfer vorher gefangen und ein paar Fotos gemacht.

Lieben Dank schon einmal für eure Hilfe!
Tine

     

_Edit: Furchenschwimmer_


----------



## Nebelschnecke (19. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn das für ein Tierchen?
Kommt auf dem Bild leider nicht gut rüber, aber er ist tief blau (die Farbe, nicht der Zustand ) und gelb. Erinnert mich an so eine Rubbelzahnbürste für kleine Kinder...
Ist der schädlich? 

Liebe Grüße Ruth

 
*
Edit: Marienkäferlarve*


----------



## Annett (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Mit einer Pflanzensendung kamen heute auch einige dieser Exemplare zu mir. 
  
Das mit den "Hörnchen"/Stacheln ist das Hinterteil. Länge: 4-5cm

Was könnte das sein bzw. was wird das?

*Edit: Larven Tipula sp. (Schnaken)*


----------



## Hoew01 (28. Juni 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

als ich heute meine UV-Lampe reinigen wollte stellte ich fest, dass sich im Inneren, vom Wasser durchflutetem Bereich und an den Schlauchanschlüssen hunderte kleiner Larven angesiedelt haben (Siehe Fotos).

Sie sind ca. 5-7 mm lang und saugen sich mit ihrem Hinterteil an ihrer Umgebung fest. Da die Menge schon den Querschnitt der Lampe reduzierte entschloss ich mich sie zu entfernen.  Doch die Tierchen sitzen so fest, dass ich auch mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl nicht alle weckbekommen habe.

Im Teich konnte ich keine dieser Laven entdecken. Aber am Ausfluss der Filteranlage. Sie scheinen also schnell fließende Gewässer zu bevorzugen

Kann mir Jemand sagen um was es sich handelt?

Schönen Gruß,
Hoew01

   

*Edit: Kriebelmückenlarve*


----------



## Blaubär (7. Juli 2008)

*AW: welche Larven sind das?*

Ich habe jetzt geraume Zeit hier gesucht und die Rattenschwanzlarven scheinen das zu sein, was meinem Fund am nächsten kommt, ich weiß aber nicht, wie groß Rattenschwanzlarven normalerweise sind. Diese Tiere sind etwa 5-6 cm lang, wobei auf den Körper etwa ein Zentimeter entfällt. Bei den meisten ist der Schwanz länger als bei den fotografierten. Der Körper ist raupenartig, auch mit gleichen kleinen Beinchen. Insgesamt erinnern sie in der Körperform etwas an Spermien. Sie sind auf jeden Fall (auch) Aasfresser, da sie an einer im Kübel verendeten Nacktschnecke fressen. Ich hatte Buxpflanzen in einem Mörtelkübel bis zum endgültigen Pflanzen aufbewahrt und die Pflanzen mit Wasser aus unserem Teich gewässert. Nach dem Entnehmen der Pflanzen tummeln sich nun im Restwasser rund 100 dieser Tiere. Was sind sie und soll ich sie in den Teich umsiedeln?

 

*Edit: Rattenschwanzlarven (Mistbiene)*


----------



## jockelschorsch (10. Aug. 2008)

Hallo.
Ich habe seid einiger Zeit komische __ Würmer in meinem Teich. Ich würde gerne wissen was das für welche sind. Sie vermehren sich auf jeden Fall wie verrückt.
Ich wäre froh wenn ihr mir weiter helfen könntet.

grüßle jockelschorsch

  

*Edit: Waffenfliegenlarve*


----------



## Kolja (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hallo Tim,

ist ja witzig, ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auch so eine gefunden und mich etwas über die Beschreibung erschreckt. Ich habe aber auch jede Menge Köcherfliegen und andere Larven, die dagegen sprechen.

Ich würde sagen, solange noch viele andere Dinge in deinem Teich leben, nur die Ruhe.  

Hier "meine"
  

*Edit: Larve einer Waffenfliege*


----------



## chromis (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Adonislibellenlarve???*

Hi,

ist auf dem Untergrund wirklich schwer zu sehen, ob es sich wie bei einer Kleinlibellenlarve tatsächlich um gefiederte Kiemenblättchen handelt oder nur um einfache Schwanzfäden. Auf der anderen Seite sind aber an den Körperseiten die für __ Eintagsfliegen typischen Kiemen auch nicht zu entdecken  

Die breiten Kiemenblättchen einer Libellenlarve sind auf meinem beigefügten Foto gut zu sehen. Vielleicht fotografierst Du das Tier nochmals aus einer anderen Perspektive oder über einem anderen Untergrund.

Auf jeden Fall dürfte es sich nicht um die Larve der Adonislibelle handeln, deren Körperbau ist wesentlich gedrungener und die Kiemenblättchen sind sehr breit.

 
*
Edit: Kleinlibellenlarve*


----------



## Ü50 (1. Okt. 2008)

Unbekanntes Viehzeugs am Teichfilter

Hallo Leute,

an meinem Teichfilter haben sich schon seit mindestens 10-12 Wochen 
solche kleinen Würmchen angesiedelt (siehe Fotos). Erst dachte ich, 
es seien Larven oder ähnliches. Aber sie werden nicht grösser; bleiben 
immer auf dem gleichen Stand. 

Erst nur an einer Stelle,aber beim fotografieren habe ich heute gesehen, 
dass sie schon an mehreren Stellen sind. Offenbar lieben sie die 
fliessendes Wasser, denn sie sind mittendrin im Wasserfluss.

Hat jemand Ahnung, was das ist? 

(Etwas zum Grössenverhältnis: Die Ansammlungen sind etwa so groß wie 
eine 5 Ct Münze. Ein einzelnes Würmchen etwa 6mm lang)

 

 

*Edit: Larven der Kriebelmücke*


----------



## Kimba95 (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Libellenlarve ?*

Hallo,
unsere *Libellenlarven* sehen so aus:
 
Es gibt sicherlich verschiedene.


----------



## TwoCent (18. März 2009)

Hallo,

beim Saubermachen des Teiches ziehe ich als das eine oder andere Tierchen mit den Pflanzen an Land. Die kommen dann, Freund und Feind natürlich getrennt, in einen Eimer bis ich fertig bin. Sonst ziehe ich die Tierchen mehrmals raus.
Ein kleines Aquarium stelle ich bei der Teichputzaktion auch auf.
Die Gelegenheit muß man einfach nutzen.

Gruß

Holger

   

*Edit: links  Gelbrandkäfer, rechts  Rückenschwimmer*


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2009)

*AW: seltsame "steinige"  würmer*

*Köcherfliegenlarven

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...liegenlarven-fressen-alles-was-grün-ist.1791/
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/gallery/photos/meine-köcherfliegenzucht-blöde-biester.1792/*


----------



## Micky (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  Würmer? Raupen? Larven? Was ist das??*

Super, vielen Dank für Euren ersten Einsatz!! ;o)

Ich habe nochmals versucht, Detailaufnahmen (wenn auch keine gestochen-scharfe Macros) von den Tieren zu machen. Vielleicht könnt Ihr hier nochmals schauen??

Lieben dank für Eure Hilfe
Micky

   

*Edit: Ebenfalls Tipula (Schnaken) Larven*


----------



## gerrino (3. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Ich würde sehr gerne wissen was das für ein __ Käfer aus meinem Teich ist.
Ich habe auch 2 Fotos gemacht. Einmal auf dem Rücken liegend  und einmal ganz normal auf dem Bauch.

  

*Edit: Libellenlarve*


----------



## bernd1 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Makrojahr 2013*

Bild der*  Wasserläufer-Larve*


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2016)

Ruderfußkrebse

  

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (14. Mai 2016)

Frühe Larve einer Libelle

    

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

